
The Wheels on the new Mac Pro don't have locks. They cost $550 - fortran77
https://www.reddit.com/r/CrappyDesign/comments/f9w94p/the_wheels_on_the_new_mac_pro_dont_have_locks/
======
neogodless
(For vaguely comparable context/comparison)

I recently replaced some crappy (single pole) casters on my miter saw table. I
found a set of four on Amazon for about $25. They are quite nice, very solid,
attach by 4 screws each, have 4" hard rubber wheels, swivel and all have
brakes which is very nice for making the table stable when stationary.

~~~
tengbretson
Having recently learned this lesson myself the hard way with my table saw,
I'll definitely echo that its important to have casters that have both a wheel
lock AND a swivel lock.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
Swivel lock by itself is fine on four wheeled objects because you can lock the
casters at different angles so no one caster can roll without making the
others slide. It's rare to find casters that are swivel lock but not wheel
lock since it's easy to make a mechanism that does both.

------
perl4ever
...I just realized after finally clicking, that by _locks_ , the headline
means the wheels don't have a simple mechanism to prevent rolling.

I was thinking until now the implication was that the wheels should have locks
in the sense of keyed hardware to prevent theft, since they're worth $550.

~~~
logfromblammo
They're _worth_ $30. They _sell for_ $550.

If you steal these wheels, and expect a fence to move them for you, expect to
get laughed at. If it were good business, they would already be ordering
counterfeit Apple-mimicking casters from China for $10 and selling them for
$479.

------
tengbretson
Surely the user is just rolling it wrong.

------
shirshak55
i feel people have some urge to buy anything if they see apple logo no matter
how much price label they places on their product. Don't know why people have
this urge.

------
ntsplnkv2
I just don't see why this would even have wheels.

------
threeseed
So what if they cost $550 ?

The target audience are companies and professionals who have no qualms
dropping $40k on a workstation.

~~~
onion2k
Its not objectively wrong. If Apple can sell their product at this price
that's great for Apple. It _feels_ wrong because Apple position themselves as
a manufacturer of high-end-but-worth-the-price goods where you _aren 't_ just
spending money on a logo. That produces a strange dissonance here because it's
impossible to imagine how 4 casters could be worth about $137.50 each, and
that's compounded by the fact they're worse than $5 casters that lock in
place.

~~~
derision
The answer is it doesn't matter what they're worth or how much it costs
because people are free to make their own decisions

~~~
qorrect
What was the question ?

~~~
mirekrusin
"I don't remember the question, but I know the answer."

